# Gilmour Foamaster Foam Gun?



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Just looking at one of these babies.

Does this thing fit straight onto a Karcher lance? 

Thanks very muchly

daz


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Fits straight onto the end of the hosepipe. No need for the karcher at all, you can leave it in the shed:thumb: 

There is a quick release on the Gilmour, so you can disconnect the foam attachment and bottle from the trigger gun, and use the trigger gun to rinse. If you vary how far you pull the trigger on the gun, you can alter the guns spray pattern from high pressure jet, through a mist setting, down to normal hosepipe flow. Comes in really handy.

Well worth purchasing in my opinion.:thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Fits straight onto the end of the hosepipe. No need for the karcher at all, you can leave it in the shed:thumb:
> 
> There is a quick release on the Gilmour, so you can disconnect the foam attachment and bottle from the trigger gun, and use the trigger gun to rinse. If you vary how far you pull the trigger on the gun, you can alter the guns spray pattern from high pressure jet, through a mist setting, down to normal hosepipe flow. Comes in really handy.
> 
> Well worth purchasing in my opinion.:thumb:


thanks Steve

Do you know if its able to attach to the hozelock quick release style adaptor on the hose?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats what I've got on mine:thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Thats what I've got on mine:thumb:


excellent

think i`ll be having one of those then

cheers steve:thumb:


----------

